# should my retarted brother 17 year old brother be taking halodrol liquegels?



## skitzo (Feb 10, 2009)

he wants to  get bigger but im thinking its not a good idea.. any input?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

hell no.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no idea what halodrol liquigels are, but if he is in fact retarded - I would consult his doctor before allowing him to take any supplements.

patrick


----------



## skitzo (Feb 10, 2009)

hes not literally retarded haha


----------



## Hench (Feb 10, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I have no idea what halodrol liquigels are, but if he is in fact retarded - I would consult his doctor before allowing him to take any supplements.
> 
> patrick



 <<honestly, I almost did


----------



## nni (Feb 10, 2009)

no, it has an ai and dhea i believe. neither are for under 21 at least.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 10, 2009)

My favorite part about this thread is the guy who is calling his brother retarded, can't even spell retarded.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2009)

skitzo said:


> hes not literally retarded haha



i know


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I have no idea what halodrol liquigels are, but if he is in fact retarded - I would consult his doctor before allowing him to take any supplements.
> 
> patrick



4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol - 50mg per Gel

basically a toxic PH.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol - 50mg per Gel
> 
> basically a toxic PH.



so what is the point of taking them?


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2009)

No.  Tell your brother to eat good and alot, lift heavy, rest, and be patient.  lol at the above comments.


----------



## nni (Feb 12, 2009)

the liquid gels are actually not a toxic steroid, they contain the following... but still not for teens or even early 20's.

Arachidonic Acid (40% in a proprietary fatty acid/oil blend)
5a-etioallocholanetrione
DHEA
20-hydroxy-ecdysterone
-(-)3,4-divanillytetrahydrofuran


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2009)

nni said:


> the liquid gels are actually not a toxic steroid, they contain the following... but still not for teens or even early 20's.
> 
> Arachidonic Acid (40% in a proprietary fatty acid/oil blend)
> 5a-etioallocholanetrione
> ...



I don't follow Gaspari's supps but I believe the original Halodrol was 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol and the DEA/FDA went after them, so they pulled it and came up with the formula you posted.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2009)

P-funk said:


> so what is the point of taking them?



it's a pro-hormone.


----------



## nni (Feb 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't follow Gaspari's supps but I believe the original Halodrol was 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol and the DEA/FDA went after them, so they pulled it and came up with the formula you posted.



yup, then made the liquigels. the original wasnt a bad steroid, considering the otc crowd.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2009)

nni said:


> yup, then made the liquigels. the original wasnt a bad steroid, considering the otc crowd.



not sure how your rate good/bad, but it was hepatoxic due to being methylated.


----------



## nni (Feb 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> not sure how your rate good/bad, but it was hepatoxic due to being methylated.



gains vs sides. all the methyls carry some danger, but most of it can be avoided.


----------



## zombul (Feb 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't follow Gaspari's supps but I believe the original Halodrol was 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol and the DEA/FDA went after them, so they pulled it and came up with the formula you posted.



 Correct and alot of  people have said the Liquid Gels produced little to no gains. But it would still but dumb at 17 and pointless.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2009)

The title says it all. Your _brother_? Right.


----------

